# Titleist forged MB Blades



## Largsgolf1974 (Nov 16, 2009)

had a fitting yesterday at world of golf in Glasgow, tried a few Irons out but the ones that stood out most were Titleists new MB forged, absolutely wonderful to look at (may swap them for the wife in bed!!!) and they were a dream to hit. 

They sit lovely at address and are actually quite forgiving for a blade. Hit a few off centre and the results were still ok. 

Only downside is that if i go to another retailer (local pro) I will need to pay for the upgraded project x 5.5 shafts AND cord grips....a tiny bit cheeky considering the price of the Irons. 

In the end i walked away with fittings for 4-pw in the Irons, new 909 D2 driver,  909 f3 fairway, 909h hybrid, A first class service on the trackman system.

Well done Titleist and well done world of golf!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2009)

I love Titleist stuff. I wish I was good enough for a set of MBs, but sadly even I can't convince myself I hit them well enough to buy them. Good looking sticks though. I had my ZB irons c/f'ed by Titleist, and they are the best irons I have ever had. Love them to bits. Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## Largsgolf1974 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah, i have been racking my brain all day with regards to the Mb's or the safe AP2 option....

I can confirm murph that i grew a set and ordered the MB's...never used Titleist before and was really impressed to be honest. 

surprised with Taylormade though, i asked them to get me a set of TP MB smoked, R9 driver, R9 3 wood, and 2 Z wedges....they wouldnt give me the set of blades as they said they were stopping selling them....their loss is Titleists gain....


----------



## thecraw (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sure Andy will do his best for you, hes a good guy.


----------

